# Raspberry Pi Truecrypt Volumen



## Haruzept (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich versuche meine externe USB Festplatte zu mounten. Diese ist mir Truecrypt verschlüsselt.
Ich habe Truecrypt nach dieser Anleitung erstellt: https://jankarres.de/2013/04/raspberry-pi-truecrypt-installieren-und-mounten/.

Leider bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass m ein Volumen kein Truecrypt Volumen sei, oder dass das Kennwort falsch ist.

    Incorrect keyfile(s) and/or password or not a TrueCrypt volume.



Mit meinem Mac habe ich mir ein FAT32 USB Stick erstellt und mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt. Dies habe ich gemacht, da die Festplatte mit einem Keyfile verschlüsselt ist. Damit geht es auch nicht. Das Kennwort ist zu 100% richtig.

Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Haruzept.

Edit://

Es läuft Raspbian drauf. Ein Ableger von Debian.


----------



## deepthroat (7. Juni 2013)

Hi.

Welches Keyboard Layout hast du denn beim erstellen des Truecrypt Volumens bei der Passworteingabe verwendet?

Welches Keyboard Layout verwendest du bei der Passworteingabe auf dem Raspberry?

Normalerweise wandelt Truecrypt die Zeichen beim erstellen eines Volumes in US Zeichen um. D.h. wenn du auf einer deutschen Tastatur die Taste "z" drückst, speichert Truecrypt an der Stelle im Passwort ein "y". Du mußt also dann bei der Passworteingabe unter Linux nicht "z" drücken, sondern "y".

Du kannst auch einfach das Tastaturlayout unter Linux auf "US" umstellen und dein Passwort ganz normal eingeben wie du es auf der deutschen Tastatur machen würdest.


----------



## Haruzept (7. Juni 2013)

Auf meinem Mac wo ich es erstellt habe, habe ich die Deutsche Tastatur. Auf dem Rapberry ist glaube ich die Englische aktiviert. Bin aber per SSH drauf.

Mein Kennwort lautet test. Daher sollte es dafür egal sein.

Habe auch diesen Befehl aus dem Internet versucht:

sudo ./truecrypt -m=nokernelcrypto /dev/sda1 /media/somemountpoint/

Leider ohne Erfolg.

Gruß

Haruzept

Edit://

Ich habe den Stick mal auf dem Rapsberry formatiert. So geht es ohne Probleme.
Werde jetzt alle Daten von den Platten sichern und neu formatieren.


----------

